# Ribs for the 4th



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Rainy fourth of July was no problem. Got the Akorn sitting on the porch. Did spares and corn in the shuck on it.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

You tent those in alum. foil some during the cook before smoking? Or tented first then smoked and basted with sauce?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I put them in the smoke first for 2.5-3 hours, then foil them with apple juice in the foil package and put them back in the smoker until they are at the desired temp, which for me is 185 between the bones and my wife, 195 between the bones. I then take them out of the foil and put back in the smoke for about 30 minutes. If I sauce them, this is when I do it.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome......


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

good lookin bones!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

ahh I wish I had smellavision...


----------

